# Grounds up??



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Small argument today on whether installing receptacles with the ground up has been codified in the 2011 book. We're still using the 2008 until August, and I don't have the 2011 yet to check.

No one has to do research for me, I'm just curious if someone happens to know off the top of their head for an easy yes or no.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nope, ground up, down or sideways all the same to the NEC.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

That has been proposed and rejected for a number of code cycles. I doubt that you will ever see it as a code rule, but it is in a lot of specs.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's kind of what I was expecting, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

Our Residential wiring textbook, which is based on 2011, tells us grounds up, but it's just a strong suggestion.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

How's Texas Demac?

Close to any of those fires?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder if the inspector that told my customer that I should have buried my GEC 24" but passed it anyway was reading from that guys version on the NEC...:blink:


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

I've always done it ground up, then I moved to Ontario and got called an effing Quebecker because everyone puts them down here instead. I put them down now.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I've noticed that sometimes people put the ground in the receptacle up. Where did that come from?
Is it an urban legend or what?


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> How's Texas Demac?
> 
> Close to any of those fires?


2 counties to my west. Can smell it once in awhile when the wind is right. Growing up in the Pacific NW, I'm used to 'fire season', I'm just used to it being tree's, not grass.

Didn't you talk about moving down here? Thought it was you discussing moving here last summer or so. I remember being vaguely excited about someone working down here who wouldn't refer to my wera screwdrivers as 'dollar store tools'...




Bama said:


> Our Residential wiring textbook, which is based on 2011, tells us grounds up, but it's just a strong suggestion.


Yea, I don't mind the 'strong suggestion', but at work there was a guy swearing up and down that the new 2011 book changed and it was now required. I couldn't argue the point with him, since I haven't read anything in the 2011 book yet, so I nodded along and made a mental note to find out.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Josue said:


> I've noticed that sometimes people put the ground in the receptacle up. Where did that come from?
> Is it an urban legend or what?


It's a effing Quebecker thing


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

cguillas said:


> I've always done it ground up, then I moved to Ontario and got called an effing Quebecker because everyone puts them down here instead. I put them down now.


I'd check for specs one way or another on a new building, but with most of the service stuff I do, I just match it to whats in the room. I don't have strong feelings one way or another, except I think someone was doing too much 'what if' thinking when they came up with the idea.

Thx again guys. Another guy at the job is bringing his 2011 code book tomorrow, so I'm sure we'll waste some time going over it and arguing some more.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

backstay said:


> It's a effing Quebecker thing


:laughing::laughing:

Now really someone must know......right MDSHUNK???:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Demac said:


> 2 counties to my west. Can smell it once in awhile when the wind is right. Growing up in the Pacific NW, I'm used to 'fire season', I'm just used to it being tree's, not grass.
> 
> Didn't you talk about moving down here? Thought it was you discussing moving here last summer or so. I remember being vaguely excited about someone working down here who wouldn't refer to my wera screwdrivers as 'dollar store tools'...


Texas is a ways off, 2-3 years off. We'll be looking between Dallas and Austin. I've also had my fancy screwdrivers referred to as harbor freight tools in New Orleans.

We don't get forest fires like that up here. It's gotta be pretty damn dry, but generally these areas are heavily wooded (less wind) and the soil tends to be moist and shaded. It was weird for me being in such a flat area, you got alotta sky down there.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Go to the Chicago area and you will find most residential receptacles installed horizontally with the hot up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

It just looks better with the ground down..:thumbsup:








don_resqcapt19 said:


> Go to the Chicago area and you will find most residential receptacles installed horizontally with the hot up.


 
That is a good one ,receptacales installed horizontally ..


Hot side up or down??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No, we're not doing this....


----------

